# Do most of you DIY?



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

A lot of the posts I am reading most of you do all of the grooming yourself? I dont know if I have it in me off the the bat? Do most Poodle owners groom their own, is it a hobby that comes along with the dog?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I am a part-time groomer by default, we opened a small boarding kennel 6 months ago and I bought a hydrobath so I could bath the boarding dogs if the owners wanted before sending them home. BUT we live in a small town and word got around that I would clip off dogs also so now I get the mostly feral small white fluffies to clip back to the skin once a year - go figure :banghead:

The closest real groomer to me is some 500km away so no other option for me but to groom him myself. Having said that I love doing it and although he doesn't always look like the polished dog I imagined before I start with the scissors or clippers I just keep thinking the fur will grow back and I can have some more practice. I would love to be able to take him back to his breeder for a touch up and to put him into a proper puppy show clip for the next 5 months but she is over 800km away and we won't be driving there anytime soon so he has to make do with my skills :tongue:


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I'm a professional groom so I groom my own dogs  The most you would need to do between Pro grooming visit's is brushing, but even a lot of owners don't even go that far.

Also it cost to take a dog to a Pro groomer so most standard owners end up doing some in home grooming to lengthen the time between Pro grooming to save a bit of money. Depending on where you live it can be quite costly for a Standard.


----------



## Bear04 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sarah and I have done Bear's ourself a few times. Since it takes so long to brush him out, bathe him, dry, then cut we usually have it done. There is a lady a couple of blocks away that does a good job for a very reasonable price.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Dog grooming is a hobby of mine and I hope to make it 
someday a profession. When you own a poodle, I think
grooming is something everyone usually just learns over 
time to do themselves rather than make some expensive
trips to the groomer ( I know the one here is expensive...)

I think you have it in you to groom, just look at some
tutorials online, pose questions and ask advice and
you'll be doing good! Were all here to help you the
best we can!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> The most you would need to do between Pro grooming visit's is brushing, but even a lot of owners don't even go that far.


Thats the honest truth!!!!!!!! 


I groom Jazz mmyself but I too am a pro groomer. I take her to my salon with me almost every day and Fridays are her day to be at the very least bathed. 
The place where I work is also a self serve dog wash. If you can find something like that in your area it's a great idea to do some of the in between stuff yourself. Our place offers everything you need and for an addition charge you can use a pair of clippers or you can bring your own. We have quite a few people that come in every two weeks, one visit for grooming with me and the next visit they do it themselvs just to maintain the coat.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im a newer Poodle owner only being in the breed for about 14 months. When I first got my Standard boy he went to the groomer. Luckily I found a GREAT groomer just a few blocks away from me. She charges about 65.00 for a full groom. This groomer shows/owns miniature Poodles so I can rest assured my boy will come home looking great every time. 

However, I found that I wanted to show Poodles in the future (along with that comes grooming) or hobby grooming at the least. So buying my own Poodle grooming supplies was a must have. My first real grooming on my boy was the Continental cut. I did a darn good job for my first grooming attemp. (i was surprised) Thats when I figured...shoot I can do this. lol 

Lately, Ive been lazy and haven't been keeping up on my boy. He's been going 3 weeks between face/feet shaving. (I used to groom him weekly) My grooming set up is in my garage and its been cold out there. Brrrrr!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

secreto you were lucky to find a groomer like that.... I'm ashamed to admit what I charge for hand scissoring on a standard... and the continentals I do... $$$ 

I'm not surprised you were able to do a nice job on your first cont. clip.
Honestly a continental, or for that matter a lot of the other trims aren't rocket science in themselves. Setting the pattern is easier than it looks, so long as you can follow instrustions on what to shave and what not to shave. I can knock the pattern work out on a fully coated dog in a matter of minutes. It's the scissoring thats the hard part and the shaping everything. I had difficult time the first time I scissored the rosettes on the the hips. Sometimes I catch myself shaping the cuffs different shapes even now.. It drives me batty to realize I did three round braceletts and the one I'm working on now is oval shaped LoL!!! 

Poor Jazz hasn't had her face and feet clipped in three weeks either... I was trying to let it grow out so that when we touch up her dye job that hair, which is likely to get stained, (especialy on her feet,) when we rinse can be clipped off and will protect her foot from being dyed lol.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I groom myself because I couldn't afford a professional. It is also something I really enjoy as a hobby.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> secreto you were lucky to find a groomer like that.... I'm ashamed to admit what I charge for hand scissoring on a standard... and the continentals I do... $$$
> 
> I'm not surprised you were able to do a nice job on your first cont. clip.
> Honestly a continental, or for that matter a lot of the other trims aren't rocket science in themselves. Setting the pattern is easier than it looks, so long as you can follow instrustions on what to shave and what not to shave. I can knock the pattern work out on a fully coated dog in a matter of minutes. It's the scissoring thats the hard part and the shaping everything. I had difficult time the first time I scissored the rosettes on the the hips. Sometimes I catch myself shaping the cuffs different shapes even now.. It drives me batty to realize I did three round braceletts and the one I'm working on now is oval shaped LoL!!!
> ...



Thats what I have found too. After you get the out line done, you just shave away. I did realize things like, I went a little lower then I should of when shaving the upper leg. Now I just remember to leave more rather then shaving it and not being 100% sure where to stop. 

Im not surprised that you charge more for a standard poodle. There is another groomer in town that I liked but she charges 110.00 for a full poodle groom. I liked how her standard looked but not for 110.00. lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

even I wouldn't charge $110 for a basic groom. It would have to be something more complicated for me to charge over 100. Although there is a "chop shop" as I call it down the street from my house that does shave down for $115 dollars. One of my regular clients made the mistake of taking her poo there and she asked for a face feet and tail, and a little scissoring along the outline. The dog was in a beautiful full puppy for show. OMG, they did a #10 all over on an unmatted dog cut the topknot off so that it could no longer be tied up and then charged her that gawd awful amount of money. Their excuse? Well the dog will be cooler and more comfortable without all that hair. It's taken a year to grow him back out. Poor lady, she was soo upset.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I would be livid if I got my dog back like that! I have new clients tell me about their mishaps with other groomers and its amazing what they get! I don't think I am that good of a groomer and people just rave about what a good job I do, so that makes me wonder just how bad those other groomers are XD

I would say any where from $60-$80 is a good price for a Standard in any coat other then a Sporting.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I would have been seething (sp) if I went to get my dog and they'd done that, I'm getting mad just thinking about it LoL. I wish I was closer to you pro's cause I'd love for someone who knows what their doing to give T a bit more shape, that I could then follow for a month or two. Anyway it'll be bath and scissor time this weekend again so I will see if I can show some more tuck up, and perhaps take some off his chest and angle some more on his rump.

Does anyone use snoods on their poos? I want to grow T's ears out, have not cut anything off them yet and they are starting to get into everything eg. water bowl, food so need to keep them up out of the way a bit more I think if I am going to have any hope of saving the fur.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

to make sure you get what you want is it best to give the number for the blade or whatever being used?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I beveled Jazz's ears roundish shortly after getting her to give them more shape, now I really regret it. They look awful all the time, curly and straggely and I'm hoping to grow them out and try again. I don't have a snood yet though, will have to wait until febuary and get one at the local dog show since I won't be traveling to any for a while. One of my clients uses a hair tie to tie her dog's ears back in a pony tail when he eats. I can't wait to get a super sparkely snood, I've been wanting one for years and have always been annoyed at not having a dog to use it one. I brushed Jazz's ears five minutes before that picture in my avatar was taken and look at them! bleh!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

what is A snood?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Will try and find a pic of one when I get home. It's pretty much a material tube with elastic top and bottom that you fit over the head to enclose the ears keeping them safe and clean. I chat on an afghan thread (my next dog hopefully) they use them a lot for the ghans and have some great pics.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> to make sure you get what you want is it best to give the number for the blade or whatever being used?


If you know the number of the blade or gaurd comb yes. Really you aren't going to find much difference between say a 5 blade and a 7 blade or a 2 gaurd and a 1. Where you get the difference is when you wanted a fluffy pretty scissor trim done with a gaurd comb or by hand and you get a dog who has been clipped with a blade. The blade will leave a much less plush look. When I'm doing a consult and I can't decide if what a client is asking me for is a sort gaurd comb or a longer blade I ask "do you want it 'short but fluffy' with a plush look or do you want more of a smooth coated look" The blade will leave that "shaved" look but it won't be bald, just short and smooth.
Of course that a little oversimplified but you get the idea. Your best bet is to print out a picture and take it with you. Say I want this *show picture* - a lamb trim with clean face and feet and a #2 Gaurd or a #4 blade on the body and an inch on the legs which are to be well blended in. 
That is, if you're interested in the lamb trim lol, otherwise edit to whatever haircut you had in mind and change the length to fit your needs. 

Of course with a puppy I should probably mention that you aren't likely to get a whole haircut your first visit. I have my clients bring pups in every two weeks for face/feet/and tail trims to get them used to clippers and scissors and grooming in general. I greatly reduce the price for this to keep them comming without killing their bank account. I can usually do a whole haircut by the fourth visit. Sometimes I can do it on the first visit, but I usualy don't try. My biggest fear is getting halfway through a clip only to have the dog freak out and not allow me to finish.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.dogsnoods.com/ link with pictures for snoods

I want if they have a pattern for you to use to make your own snood... it can't be that hard can it? I would love to have a my little pony themed one for Jazz.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

omg, those are hideous!! Do poodles ears get yucky a lot from their food? Are the snoods only worn when it is feeding time?


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> http://www.dogsnoods.com/ link with pictures for snoods
> 
> I want if they have a pattern for you to use to make your own snood... it can't be that hard can it? I would love to have a my little pony themed one for Jazz.


I am sure they would be really easy to make(not that I make anything), but they dont look that complicated. Some fabric and some elastic.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> I am sure they would be really easy to make(not that I make anything), but they dont look that complicated. Some fabric and some elastic.


hahaha, show me the sewing machine.... *watches husband storm out furiously* Wait! Honey nooooo, I won't hurt anyone or beak anything... seriously. 

Maybe I can find a pattern and some material and have a friend make the snood for me.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I found this and it could probably be made out of recycled sweaters? What do you think?



http://blogs1.marthastewart.com/radioblog/2008/08/snoods.html


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't even own a sewing machine so not likely I'll be making one soon. Found an Ozzie shop which sells them for $10 - $12 so I wouldn't waste my time anyway just buy and be done with it. Will order one shortly even though T is going to grow out of it, will give him a chance to get use to it.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been grooming Max myself as a matter of economy. When we go to the dog park often I find that he gets so dirty I want to bath him once a week or so. Certainly can't afford that at $75 + tip. I do have an appointment for a professional grooming just before Christmas. I'm looking forward to seeing how he turns out and it will give me something to go one. I'll probably cut him shorter in the spring. It just take too long to blow dry him!


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

*cost*

My groomer here charges $50.00 for a shampoo and cut. She does a good job too.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I stopped doing Sam myself for awhile when I found a groomer that was doing a full groom for $30 and face, feet, and fanny with bath for $20. I have no idea why she charged so little. She did a great job. Her place was kind of dumpy (old), but very clean. She was great with him and she was the only groomer he has ever been to that he didn't hesitate to go with. But of course she was not a very good business woman and ended up closing. So now I'm still shopping around for a groomer. I don't mind paying the $60-$80 that everyone around here charges, but I want the job done right and so far I haven't found anyone that does a really good job. So I take him when he gets really bad or he just really needs done and I don't have the time. I would love to find someone that would scissor his body the way I like it done, but they either won't do it at all and just use their longest blade or attachment, or they do it but not very well. I plan to pop in on a newer grooming shop I noticed the other day and see if they can impress me


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Good lord - I do small white fluffies for $35 for a full clip and that's extremely cheap cause I am learning and can't charge what it's really worth, I think I have the only standard poodle for about 400km so not very likely I'll be asked to do a full clip on one in the near future thankfully.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> I stopped doing Sam myself for awhile when I found a groomer that was doing a full groom for $30 and face, feet, and fanny with bath for $20. I have no idea why she charged so little. She did a great job. Her place was kind of dumpy (old), but very clean. She was great with him and she was the only groomer he has ever been to that he didn't hesitate to go with.


Thats a shame that she closed, thats soooo cheap! In our salon there's nothing on the menu under 30 dollars and thats for small dogs. I'd guess she was an older groomer?? Or maybe a young groomer who started out with an older groomer who never raised their prices over the years. Those sound like prices from way back when. When I first started at the vet clinic they had prices like that and were wondering why they lost money every month on grooming. I immedietly went through and jacked the prices up into this decade and got a lot of complaints but people will pay for a job well done... it isn't as if we didn't warn customers that prices were going up. 

That said I honestly wish I could make a decent living doing grooming for those rock bottom prices. With all the poor matted dogs out there who's owners make the "I can't afford to take him in every month" excuse I wish I didn't cost so much. I do have to pay the mortgage and live comfortably though. I actualy lowed prices by a couple of dollars because of the ecomomy and I do give discounts to regular customers. 
I have a standard comming in tomarrow who are *those* type of people... I'm surprised to even see him on the books since he was in a month ago and the griped about how expensive. He'll be in for a bath and maybe a FFT trim, but it'll still be expensive I'm afraid. He'll be infested with fleas, probably have a few ticks too, and will be filfthy in general. I got eaten alive the last time I did him, groomer's weeklong discomfort has an effect on the price... Not to mention Jazz got fleas and had to be re-bathed from being in the kennel next to his and he pee'd on her!!! :moneymouth:


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

She was a younger woman, I don't know where she started. She had raised her prices for small dogs by something like $3 and apparently got alot of complaints. I told her that I had paid $75 for a full groom before coming to her and that her prices were way too low and she said she was afraid she'd lose too much business if she raised them. She was a very nice person and a great groomer, she just didn't have much common sense I guess. She closed very quickly. I had been taking Sam about once a month, then one day I called for an appt. and the line had been disconnected. I went by the shop and it was closed for good. Haven't seen her since. There has only been one other groomer that has done Sam to my satisfaction and she charged $80. Sam liked her and she was good with him and she was nice enough to me, but I witnessed her being a real "you know what" with other people on the phone and in person. She ended up leaving the shop she was with and taking all of their files with her so she could try to take clients to another shop she was going to. She even erased their computer files. She called me to tell me where she had gone, but I wasn't comfortable with her after that. So like I said still searching.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats a shame... 

Too bad you dont live closer.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Well I kind of look at it this way..since I don't trust myself to cut my own hair I don't trust myself to cut my dog's hair. :lol:

Basically I have very shakey hands, so wouldn't trust myself to not hurt her when I cut around the eyes and in between the toes etc. Therefore, I take her to a groomers !

I do bather her on my own every now and then and brush her, but that's about it. Although, she doesn't look bad when she is having her hair days so either way she's good to go :lol:!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I groom my own. There are no pro groomers anywhere near us who will touch a standard poodle show cut. I would have to travel from Vermont to New York for the nearest groomer. It's too bad too because they all charge $65 for bath, nails, blow dry, and style. So I am learning out of necessity and I get a lot of feedback here on the forum. Every now and then I post a pic of my dog and ask what needs to be done. I also use books on grooming and the internet. 

I would rather bring my dog to a pro once in a while but that isn't going to happen so maybe I'll find myself in a new profession!! And, if you believe that, I have a nice piece of land for sale up here in Vermont! (raises eyebrows up and down)

Gotta get a shnood for Taffy already. she gets her ears into everything and unlike the other poodles who are really dark, that apricot shows everything! What a dirty baby! LOL
_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

We do our own clipping/grooming. When we only had one toy she went to a prof. groomer. Now that we have 2 toys and 2 standards we cannot afford to have them all done proffessionally, especially as often as they should be done. I know with what it would cost to have them all done, and we like having them all done at about the same time, that they would not get done as often as they should. We self taught ourselves to do some of the most simple cuts , such as the lamb cut, which is pretty much what we like best anyway. I agree with what WonderPup has said about at least having a pro, groomer groom once in a while to get back that pro. shape that we have maybe lost in the mean time. We would have no idea how to clip any type of fancy or show cut, just simply easy clips and are able to keep face, feet, ears and tails clean.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I learned how to groom my own from my friend who is a groomer, thankfully she was willing to teach me even though it lost her me as a client lol, she did a good job and showed me everything I needed so I am set up now. I need to practice scissoring but other then that O' and glands lol I really don't like them but other then that I am pretty good. I don't know if I would want to do others dogs in a salon, since I don't like getting bit lol, and Amber has had that happen plenty, but my own, ya I like doing it. It saves ALOT of money as well.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gunther is my 3rd standard poodle.
I had never done any grooming by myself...except brushing and showering.
He goes in every 4 weeks.
My groomer does a great job,judging by the amount of compliments,but I always seem to find something,that could be a bit better.
I am a perfectionist and I know if I did learn how to do it,I would do the best job on him.
For now,laziness gets in a way,but maybe one day...


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im sell taught and groom both my boys. I have certainly messed up before but you learn fast from the mistakes. 

I think the hardest part about grooming your own Poodle is getting the proper equipment to get the look you want. I like to have a plush looking poodle that turns heads if at all possible. I mean, dont we all want a attractive dog??!! Im not swimming in money so getting what I need can occassionally be a issue. Good grooming supplies cost you $$. 

If you could get the look using utility scissors and a human blow dryer, groomer's wouldnt exsist. lol


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*I groom every other time to stretch out trips to the groomers.*

I can do sanitary trims, top of the feet (the toe webbing I shy from), face and tail.

My mom groomed our family poodle all by herself with a pair of scissors for 15 years and did a pretty good job! Once, she took the dog to the groomer and won a free turkey (it was Thanksgiving) and figures that trip was 'free' 

LOL.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I started to groom Inca when she was in the show ring, as the mane and legs need almost constant scissoring to keep them in shape. When I cut her mane off and reduced her leg hair, I found grooming a lot harder to do. Regarding ears getting yukky, Inca's breeder (also shows) told me to paper her ears up to encourage growth and to keep them clean. If you don't, the hair gets split ends when they hoover along the ground following smells.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I started grooming first and then decided I wanted a standard. I'm not a pro groomer, but am thinking about grooming school. I started grooming our schnauzer mix when I was in Jr. High. The groomers around here are very "my way or the high way." The want to do the clip they like with the equipment they like. We couldn't find a groomer that didn't put him in the hideous "hula skirt" clip. (B/c he is a mix, it's looks even worse on him.) So my mom bought a pair of cheapy clippers and had me do it. I got Bailey, my Maltese when I was still in highschool, and I've always groomed him. He is a rescue and had severe fear aggression and seperation anxiety when I got him, so I didn't feel comfortable leaving him with strangers. Plus, I kept him in full(ish) coat, so he never really needed anything besides brushing and bathing. I eventually started keeping him in a "Puppy trim" and all the groomers around here like to use clippers. I don't like the way Maltese look when they've been clipped, so I decided to scissor him myself. It didn't always look great at first, but with some practice, I think he holds up to any professionally groomed dogs in my area. I intend to groom my poodle when I get him/her as well.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I actually became a groomer so that i could groom mister myself. Its a good thing to do together and bond over i guess. It also gave me a lot of confidence in grooming other poodles. I notice that alot of groomers dont really like doing poodles especially standards so i think i have an edge because i actually prefer to groom poodles lol.


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

dont know about over there but those prices dont seem to bad to me. I charge $60-$100 for toys and minis depending on what they have done (Extra for matted condition) and a starting rate of $110 for Std Poodles. A lot of worked is involved and people are happy to pay my prices for a Professional finish. Never undervalue a good groomer, they will be a poodle owners best friend


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Mister said:


> I actually became a groomer so that i could groom mister myself. Its a good thing to do together and bond over i guess. It also gave me a lot of confidence in grooming other poodles. I notice that alot of groomers dont really like doing poodles especially standards so i think i have an edge because i actually prefer to groom poodles lol.


I agree, I think that gives you an edge. There is a groomer here in town that charges like 100 bucks just to clip fft and bath and 120.00 to buzz down with a #7 all over just because she hates to groom spoos... Sorry but no groomer is good enough to pay that much for shave down. I get a lot of calls from people just inquiring about prices and such. Poodles owners always ask if I do poodles, I tell them I own two standards It usually gets the appt. booked.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

WonderPup... I totally understand, i think it makes other poodle owners (toy, mini or standard) feel better when their groomer has a poodle themselves. It means you know what your doing, your confident and a totaly plus... that you LOVE the breed!


----------

